# Bought this today from a local Goodwill



## cowsgomoo (Jul 23, 2021)

It was very inexpensive so if this isn’t all that old of a bottle them I’m only down $4 for it. I think the stamp says “authentic glass” but I can’t make out what it says in the middle. The base could be a pontil because I’m not seeing any distinct marks to indicate it’s not and the base around the edges is smooth but the middle of it is rough and has the raise part. Overall the bottle looks like it was blown in one color and then stained in a red (clearly visible on the base). The mold seam does not run all of the way to the lip like it would for a milk bottle and the lip itself is uneven and looks to be applied but the interior is smooth so I’m guess a tooled finish to make it like that. There’s also bubbles throughout.


----------



## GRhymes (Jul 23, 2021)

Not sure but it sure is lovely.


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

nice bottle with a glass stamp on it's side.The lip is a bead lip.The bottom has a pontil scar with a seam line blown in a mold.Vary Nice 1800 bottle,what it was used for probably whiskey or wine with glass stamp.Clear glass not seen much on wines though??


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jul 23, 2021)

Made to look old, not really a pontil bottle and not older then the 1940's.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Jul 23, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Made to look old, not really a pontil bottle and not older then the 1940's.


What clues did I miss that would tell me it was not older then 1940.


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


cowsgomoo said:


> It was very inexpensive so if this isn’t all that old of a bottle them I’m only down $4 for it. I think the stamp says “authentic glass” but I can’t make out what it says in the middle. The base could be a pontil because I’m not seeing any distinct marks to indicate it’s not and the base around the edges is smooth but the middle of it is rough and has the raise part. Overall the bottle looks like it was blown in one color and then stained in a red (clearly visible on the base). The mold seam does not run all of the way to the lip like it would for a milk bottle and the lip itself is uneven and looks to be applied but the interior is smooth so I’m guess a tooled finish to make it like that. There’s also bubbles throughout.



I took a closer look at the full size version of a couple of your photos. Actually, it looks to me like that lip was fully formed in a mold. Look closely, and I think you'll agree that there are two annular seams going around the circumference of the lip: one just where the neck transitions into the lip flare at the top end of the vertical seam, the other one at the top of the lip encircling the opening. I believe it is a machine made bottle intended to be used as a decanter or cruet. Someone likely applied that stain to make it resemble a sunburned bottle turning amethyst; but the bottles that do that were originally clear glass, not aqua. It is an reaction with UV exposure to the manganese added to the batch to clarify the glass which causes the color change in authentic examples.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Jul 23, 2021)

I took a closer look at the full size version of a couple of your photos. Actually, it looks to me like that lip was fully formed in a mold. Look closely, and I think you'll agree that there are two annular seams going around the circumference of the lip: one just where the neck transitions into the lip flare at the top end of the vertical seam, the other one at the top of the lip encircling the opening. I believe it is a machine made bottle intended to be used as a decanter or cruet. Someone likely applied that stain to make it resemble a sunburned bottle turning amethyst; but the bottles that do that were originally clear glass, not aqua. It is an reaction with UV exposure to the manganese added to the batch to clarify the glass which causes the color change in authentic examples.
[/QUOTE]
I saw the line in part of the lip but the flare doesn’t mesh with a mold line so I didn’t chalk it up to being a mold. I do agree it looks like at some point the color was added since the base is a different color.


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

The detail above--note the T shape--shows the junction of the long vertical seam with the annular seam at transition point.

The next detail is 90-degrees around the lip from the above photo and shows the junction--note inverted T shape--with the short vertical seam that carries up to the top of the lip.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 26, 2021)

Decorative not old.   Sorry.

Jim G


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 26, 2021)

Maybe you should do the bottle community a favor and recycle it to get it out of the system. If it was a real bottle with these characteristics, it could go for $200. Believe it or not, someone could get intentionally/ unintentionally scammed by this bottle one of  these days. It’s kind of a junky one anyway.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 28, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> Decorative not old.   Sorry.
> 
> Jim G



I agree.  I wouldn't date it before 1980 and that's probably stretching it.


----------



## American (Jul 28, 2021)

The biggest clue, already mentioned, is that the bottle is machine made.  There are other clues, like that is not a seal, its part of the mold, as was made unreadably blurry on purpose.  Bottles like this can be found at the dollar store


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

it does have that “wheaten” vibe.


----------

